# Oxygen Cylinders



## ralph65 (Nov 1, 2007)

I got this question wrong on the practical and nee to know what the answer is. What are the markings on the Oxygen Cylinder in the blue painted part on top. ie. (2 [then a symbol] 02+* ), i have looked everywhaere to try to find out what this means, i can't seem to find the answer even in the book. i think it has something to do with the expiration date but i'm not sure. thanks for any help.


----------



## Flight-LP (Nov 1, 2007)

Perhaps I'm not understanding your question, but 'round here, our cylinders are green...............................


----------



## MMiz (Nov 1, 2007)

First, welcome to EMTLife!

That is the date that the tank has been hydro tested.  An aluminum tank must be hyrdo tested every five years, while a steel one requires testing every ten years.

Usually the last hydrostatic test date is stamped into the top part of the tank.

I hope that helps!


----------



## medicdan (Nov 1, 2007)

I know that SCUBA tanks (and O2 tanks) are highly regulated by the US DOT as hazardous materials. Some of the numbers printed on the top refer to the manufacturer, materials, dates of manufacture, transport requirements, acceptable substances for the tank, hydro dates, visual exam dates and safe fill pressures.
I will try to find a key to all of it, but for the most part, it is not meant to be read by many people. 
Green, in general is used as a marking for O2 safe appliances (regulators, tubing, lubricants, etc.)


----------



## medicdan (Nov 1, 2007)

I dont know how much is transferable, but here is some info on SCUBA tank markings:
http://www.scubatanks.us/markings.htm


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 1, 2007)

Compressed Gas Association
http://www.cganet.com/about/about.htm


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry about the above post. I just realized that the site might be difficult to enter if you're not directly in the medical gas business. 

http://www.nemc.org/RespCare/Cylinder_Markings.htm

The link is from this site which has several other useful links.

http://www.nemc.org/RespCare/customer.htm


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.airproducts.com/nr/rdonlyres/7aa8a6bb-e1ba-4392-a6d0-5a209cb3adf5/0/safety01.pdf

Finally, everything you need to know about the O2 cylinder. Of course the DOT site has many, many pages explaining the markings in detail.


----------

